

Google To ‘Investigate’ Bringing Chrome to Windows Phone - d0ugie
http://www.omgchrome.com/google-chrome-windows-phone-8-1/

======
d0ugie
Google bug ticket:
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=153802](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=153802)

Reported by joesix...@gmail.com, Oct 3, 2012 Chrome Version: tbd OS Version:
Windows Phone 8

What steps will reproduce the problem? 1\. Buy WP8 phone at some time in the
near future 2\. Search WP store for Chrome 3\. Not found

